# Esoterica Penzance in Stock



## majtwo (Mar 17, 2011)

Just found Esoterica Penzance 2 oz. tins in stock at Abner's World (go to abnersworld.com since I can't post links)

I grabbed up a few tins for myself, and I just wanted to share the news!! I know how hard this stuff is to find! Make sure to get some before it goes out of stock.

--Matt


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

majtwo said:


> Just found Esoterica Penzance 2 oz. tins in stock at Abner's World (go to abnersworld.com since I can't post links)
> 
> I grabbed up a few tins for myself, and I just wanted to share the news!! I know how hard this stuff is to find! Make sure to get some before it goes out of stock.
> 
> --Matt


Does this store report tobacco tax?


----------



## JHCsci (Feb 6, 2011)

From what I understand, they are Black Cat Cigar's sister site. I may be wrong, but I saw info to that nature on the web. Also, I've ordered hard to find pipe tobacco from that site only to get an email a couple days later that it isn't in stock. I don't think they update anything. But, good luck if it is real.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Same for me on the email 2 days later - had that happen to me on FVF and Penzance so pretty much stopped checking there.


----------

